# RV Corral  Eugene Oregon



## allenpbrown (Feb 11, 2010)

CAUTION !!!!

This dealer is underhanded....at best !!

I purchased a 1996 Holiday 40ft. Diesel pusher around the end of the year.
1st. They had me sign the contract BEFORE the walk-thru.
They told me ALL the major systems would be working fine before I took delivery.
Well..... Far from it.
Major trouble with generator, batteries, control panels, ... on & on ... too much to list.

They "worked "on it for a full week (while I lived in their parking lot, with little satisfaction.

STILL having trouble with gen & batts.   Major systems ??? I think so.....

Beware ..... these guys are NOT to be trusted.

Happy Trails,

Allen


----------



## C Nash (Feb 11, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

Well Allen the first mistakes was yours, signing the contract before the walk through. If they worked on it for a week they must have at least been trying.  Was their tech qualified, maybe not? Are they still trying? Not to unusually for some of these problems to be hard to find. Never had any dealings with this dealer so I can't say one way or the other.  I know it's very discouraging to pay the dollars for thes rvs and thenhave trouble but that's just a part of owning one.  Expect trouble and you want be dissapointed :laugh: .  Oh by the way think you are new so welcome to the forum and keep us posted on how the problems turn out.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

welcome also,

I agree with Nash,  FAIR WARNING DO NOT SIGN UNTILL EVERYTHING IS LOOKED OVER AND YOU ARE HAPPY!


----------



## allenpbrown (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

I totally agree.......... I was stupid.................. They "rushed" me into the office to sign first, then later when I complained...they told me it was "policy"

Thank you all for the welcome.

Allen  (the Magician"


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

Well Allen, always tell them it is your policy to never sign on the line until you are satisfied in your mind. This should be a very valuable lesson, and I hope those who read this post will learn from your experience. Sorry for your problems


----------



## C Nash (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

Allen no you was not stupid.  Like most of us at one time or the other have did the same.  Your were just excited about the new rv and thats where they get us. See you are a magician?  Can't you pull something out of the hat or maybe get a vodoo doll and cast a spell on the dealer :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## utmtman (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

There are lemon laws for RV's now or so I have heard and also if its not up to your standards you can refuse to accept it if you do it within I think its 7 days.


----------



## brodavid (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

I agree with Nash, you are not stupid, just in a hurry to get the NEW RV, I think I would have lived in the parking lot until I was happy, their power, their water, their propane gas, their annoyance.


----------



## Triple E (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

When we bought our motor home I took it down to our local CAT Service Center and had them go thru it.  There was a few problems that cost me around $1400.00.  About three months later I received a survey from the MH dealer asking me if I was happy and would I ever recommend them.  My reply was no.  I explained to them that the work CAT did should have been done by them before the home was ever put on the lot to be sold.  Mailed the survey and the receipt back to them.  About a week later I received a check for every penny that I spent at the Cat Service Center plus money for the fuel to drive to CAT and back.  Sometimes there is a happy ending.    


 :8ball:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

now to me that is the kinda dealer that i would deal with ,, but i try to do the same in my bussiness ,, if i see something that is need of reapair ,, and not a big item ,, i fix it ,, and never tell the customer ,, and if i get a big job such as a remodel or something ,, and they want other small work done as in an a belt replacement or such ,, i do it ,, and don;t charge them ,, heck they already spent many big $$$$$ on the remodel ,, what is a belt and some labor to do that ,, makes for a better customer/tech relationship IMO ,, and lord knows there are way to many bad ones out there  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon

Rod, Let me go on record and say ALL dealers are not bad. I think you and GTS here on RVUSA have proved that. Like most things one bad apple ruins the reputation of all. Kind of like mechanics that will rip off customers. Having been a greese monkey, mechanic, and then Tech I never did a customer wrong. Did I make mistakes? yes but, tried to make it right. Dealers such as Triple E show that there are dealers that do the right thing. Thanks Triple E for posting and I think a dealer such as this deserves having having his name posted here. You have been here long enough for us to know you are not trying for free ad. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: RV Corral  Eugene Oregon





> C Nash - 2/13/2010 10:19 AM Rod, Let me go on record and say ALL dealers are not bad. I think you and GTS here on RVUSA have proved that. Like most things one bad apple ruins the reputation of all. Kind of like mechanics that will rip off customers. Having been a greese monkey, mechanic, and then Tech I never did a customer wrong. Did I make mistakes? yes but, tried to make it right. Dealers such as Triple E show that there are dealers that do the right thing. Thanks Triple E for posting and I think a dealer such as this deserves having having his name posted here. You have been here long enough for us to know you are not trying for free ad. :laugh: :laugh:





Well you ask. RVs Northwest, Spokane, WA. 



:8ball:


----------

